# Digital Dining



## PFCHA (Apr 23, 2010)

Have 2 questions. Looking for info on how to back up system on a daily basis to a CD and have items auto combining on the kitchen printer;ie, 4 people at a table, 2 order 12 hot wings and 2 order mild, order is coming up as 24 hot, 24 mild, 2 dishes instead of 4. Make sense??? Thanks for the help.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

Question 1 if using windows START/ALL PROGRAMS/ACCESSORIES/SYSTEM TOOLS/BACKUP STATUS and CONFIGURATION then follow instruction.

Question 2. mmmm now I am hungry but can't answer that one. Need more information


----------

